# Compatible CPU



## louearly (Dec 21, 2005)

I am trying to find out what types of processors are compatible with my dell dimension 4600. I know what i have in it now is a 2.8G processor. As i look online for a processor to purchase it seems like there are many different specs. i am going to need to know before i purchase something. So if anyone may just be able to tell me what might be compatible with my comp. i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

look at the motherboard. it should tell you the socket. Merry Christmas!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi! Welcome to TSF!

Intel socket 478 and it supports up to 3.5GHz CPUs. Make sure you use thermal compound before reapplying the heatsink and fan!

Oh and make sure you update your BIOS after installation! that will insure good support for the new CPU.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ louearly
Your Dell Dimension 4600 has the Intel 865PE chipset. This supports the 478-pin socket for Intel CPUs with an 800MHz FSB. This means you can fit any 478-pin CPU in to your mobo. The big question is will the Dell BIOS recognize it. You may be able to find an answer at Dell Support(good luck), or find the fastest CPU that Dell offered for your series. You also may have to contend with the Dell CPU duct. The best you could hope for is a 3.4GHz, which would be hard to find, expen$ive with a good performance boost, but not a _huge_ performance increase for the $$$. A 3.0 or 3.2 would supply even less of a boost for around $150-180. IMHO, upgrading your CPU may not be the best use of your computing dollars...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I CONFER big time with *PLEASE * (wow ---- this is getting scary !!)

the boost you will see in performance is going to disappoint you big time if thats why you looking for a cpu upgrade >>>> unless your old one died >>> got stolen etc >>>> you will be very unimpressed with the performance boost for the investment you will be making 

especially with a Dell system >>>>> they dont really optimize their bios for performance they shoot for stability. Last I heard they use mostly Intel motherboards which are known for stability but not the track star that other mobo makers are known for (asus) abit & MSI

Truth of the matter is / even spilling the big bucks right now for a major new rig (custom built $1800.00 ) isnt going to really impress you BIG time over what you have now. 

System bottlenecks are no longer at the CPU or at the Memory >>> the bottle neck now is in the 32bit software and 32 bit PCI bus speed. Until we get a *real *64bit OS (hopefully longhorn= microsoft) and get some software that REALLY is optimized for 64 bit OS's (not just compatibility) then we are going to have to tread water for awhile.

yes / the $1800 extreme gamer you could build would be faster >>>> but you would not be that imporessed with the diff in that and your current machine >>> maybe I could get a smile on your face if you paid $300.00 to $400.00 for the performance boost but not the $1800.00

what does your current system have for memory ???? and video card ?????

what hard drives do you have ????? you may get a better boost there with a faster SATA drive if your system supports it ??????

I have had many users more impressed with the speed increase from CLEAN installs of the OS than I have upgrading 2.8 cpu's and above >>>>> I am on the edge of not doing them anymore without a written customer signature with a "i told you so disclaimer"

regards

joe


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I woul have to agree with the above. You might be better off at looking into more memory. If it's games that is laging, you might want to upgrade your graphics adapter. 
A CPU upgrade may not present a noticable difference.


----------



## louearly (Dec 21, 2005)

*yeah*

I'm not looking to upgrade just to replace the current broken one which some dumbass who said he was cleaning the dust out of my case broke. I have 512mb RAM but just purchased another 512 so i should be good enough for what i use the machine for, now i just need to replace this processor.


----------

